

Ask HN: User Satisfaction Services - mildweed

uservoice.com + getsatisfaction.com = happy website customers. Is there a third part to this trifecta HN needs to know about?
======
ScottWhigham
I don't understand how those two sites = happy website customers. Oh I know
what those sites are and do but I don't see how it makes for a better
experience for users. No need to try to make me understand either; I just
don't happen to believe that those sites make my site better.

